# oil leak help



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello, I have a oil leak it seems small, but I have no idea where it's coming from, looks like it's coming from the pass. side of the engine, what on that side usually leaks? I replaced the valve cover gasket recently that looks ok now. Any ideas what to check? Thanks


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Passenger side.... could be the oil pan, the jackshaft seal, the cam seal, or the crank seal...there's a lot of stuff under there...you should pull the timing cover to get a better look


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

BeEleven said:


> Passenger side.... could be the oil pan, the jackshaft seal, the cam seal, or the crank seal...there's a lot of stuff under there...you should pull the timing cover to get a better look




is it possible to replace the oil pan gasket while the engine is still in the car? If so I suppose it's a nightmare to do??


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

It is possible...kinda messy, but there are worse things you could do. Just get the car up on ramps or jackstands, and drain the oil. Then you'll have to remove the section of exhaust pipe that runs under the oil pan and the crossmember that is mounted between the firewall and the front bumper. After that, there are about 20 bolts holding the pan to the block. Once you remove these, you'll have to pry the pan off most likely. You'll then need to clean the mating surface on the block (where the gasket goes) and get it down to bare metal, smooth all the way around. Any trace of old gasket or sealant will cause it to leak later. Do the same to the edge of the oil pan. I reccomend using a razor blade to strip off the cork gasket, a wire brush mounted to a drill to get off the grime and silicone sealant, and then sandpaper to smooth the surface. Finally, place a bead of silicone automotive gasket sealer to the rim of the oil pan, then place the gasket on the sealant and lt it dry. Reassemble in the opposite order you pulled it apart. Make sure to check the manual for torque specs on the oil pan bolts. All of this is fairly simple, it will just be more difficult working from underneath the car.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

yes it is possable, just disconect the downpipe. and the tranny access cover. remove all the oil pan bolts, and it should drop right out. it's a cork gasket so take your time removing it, 

Remember to drain the oil first


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

BeEleven said:


> Passenger side.... could be the oil pan, the jackshaft seal, the cam seal, or the crank seal...there's a lot of stuff under there...you should pull the timing cover to get a better look


Could be any of those. Could be a bad filter gasket or more often, the oil gage sensor.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Popkorn said:


> Could be any of those. Could be a bad filter gasket or more often, the oil gage sensor.




Ok I pulled all the plastic covers off today under my car, this is what I found: The back side of the engine is dry and clean, was oil on front of oil pan but didn't seem like their was alot above the pan so could be the pan gasket, there was alot of oil under the car so it may have been leaking for a while, was wondering if the oil I see on the ground could just be residue from when the valve cover gasket was leaking ( replaced allready), oil filter area was dry, where exactly is the oil pressure sender located? I did oil change today also and don't see any oil under the car so it's either not leaking or maybe it only leaks after driving it for a while. unrelated ? is the metal shield that goes around the exhaust manifold down pipe necessary? mine had a broken clamp so I removed the first section. thanks


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

can't help ya with the oil pressure sender( not familiar with that engine), but the heat shield isn't really necessary.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> can't help ya with the oil pressure sender( not familiar with that engine), but the heat shield isn't really necessary.


Here ya go. It's that device kinda about 4 oclock on the filter. Screws into the oil pump. Here is the 16s I pulled the plug, it's setting on top of the filter. And here is the 16i Same thang only this looks more like 6 oclock.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

doesn't he have a 90 Sentra(GA16)? or would they be in the same spot as the E16?


----------



## sunny168 (Jul 5, 2016)

-------

I found a small oil leak and I noticed that it leaks when the engine is hot but when the engine is cool it does not drip... I'm using 15w-40 now.. Will 20w-50 help temporarily until I can service it... (I don't have budget right now.. I've asked around the cost is about $100, a littler of oil is about $6.38)

using Nissan B12 CD17 diesel I4 (SB12)


--- 

just found the answer.. it won't help  so I'll just top up until I can save enough for the fix.


----------

